# Having a smoke at Casa Fuente in Vegas



## GentlemanJester

Was a little let down by Casa Fuente except for the Cigar and the Mojito. Everyone should check it out if they're in Vegas.


----------



## eljimmy

What was the let down?


----------



## Mr. Slick

eljimmy said:


> What was the let down?


Beats me! :dunno:


----------



## Sarge

eljimmy said:


> What was the let down?


this is Vegas so I'd guess the Overpriced Cigars? :dunno:

thanks for the heads up, probably would have stopped if I saw it but if I ever make it to Vegas (doubt I will) I'll have to stop by... :tu love me some Fuente


----------



## gibson_es

Looks like your having fun.... not fair! Lol


----------



## Firedawg

now thats a mojito!


----------



## d_day

I only go there for the cigars and the mojitos. No let downs for me!


----------



## anton

was there in November. Best Mojito I ever drank.

Smoked a Casa Fuente, which I thought was average and then an Anejo which was amazing.


----------



## GentlemanJester

eljimmy said:


> What was the let down?


The bar staff was generally unpleasant and the cigar staff came close to being rude.

The atmosphere was weird... Few of the other patrons were smoking, and it felt more like sitting in a downtown college bar than a upscale cigar bar.

Lastly the waitresses were unattractive... trivial I know, but I'd been told there were usually some hotties.

The price was high, but I expected that, so it didn't really bother me. Compared to the small cigar shop in Caesars Palace, they were almost reasonable.

Not quite what I expected, but a good cigar and an excellent drink.


----------



## Cattani

I've not been to Vegas, but if I go....I will certainly be making a pit stop there.


----------



## eljimmy

GentlemanJester said:


> The bar staff was generally unpleasant and the cigar staff came close to being rude.
> 
> The atmosphere was weird... Few of the other patrons were smoking, and it felt more like sitting in a downtown college bar than a upscale cigar bar.
> 
> Lastly the waitresses were unattractive... trivial I know, but I'd been told there were usually some hotties.
> 
> The price was high, but I expected that, so it didn't really bother me. Compared to the small cigar shop in Caesars Palace, they were almost reasonable.
> 
> Not quite what I expected, but a good cigar and an excellent drink.


wow! Not quite what I wanted to hear as I was ready to take a drive down there.


----------



## GentlemanJester

eljimmy said:


> wow! Not quite what I wanted to hear as I was ready to take a drive down there.


Honesly... If I'm ever in Vegas I'll go back. Maybe my expectations were just high.


----------



## tiger187126

i find the lack of strippers a let down.


----------



## Reino

what more do you need? a smoke and a drink works for me!


----------



## NuG

I agree with the OP, the atmosphere of Casa Fuente is what I expected. It's in the Caesar Palace shopping forum and the smoking area is right next to the escalators. Before I went, I was imagining lush leather couches or seats and friendly patrons - it is opposite of this. That being said it is still worth visiting for some hard to find Fuente Cigars.


----------



## dreamspeed

GentlemanJester said:


> The bar staff was generally unpleasant and the cigar staff came close to being rude.
> 
> The atmosphere was weird... Few of the other patrons were smoking, and it felt more like sitting in a downtown college bar than a upscale cigar bar.
> 
> Lastly the waitresses were unattractive... trivial I know, but I'd been told there were usually some hotties.
> 
> The price was high, but I expected that, so it didn't really bother me. Compared to the small cigar shop in Caesars Palace, they were almost reasonable.
> 
> Not quite what I expected, but a good cigar and an excellent drink.


I always make it a point to drop by Casa Fuente when i'm in Vegas. It's not very "Vegas high roller-like" which is good imho, there are plenty of clubs out there with that type of atmosphere already.

As far as I can tell there is only one hot waitress there, I believe her name is Alicia. Luckily she's usually the one working when i happen to be there :smoke:


----------



## Reino

If your there now pm Zeebra he flew up this afternoon from Houston and is going there at some point.
Have a great time!


----------



## K. Corleon

Wow, your a tough customer. I had a great time.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I sent my brother by there today to pick me up some things. He has been in vegas since saturday.


----------



## Reino

very nice, what did you order?


----------



## trm

Stopped by on Friday, very slow only one customer smoking. I've actually walked right by the place many times and never noticed it, thats how impressive the location is. I'm a Fuente fan, and get that you go there for the "limited availability" smokes, but at approximately 3-4x the price what I can get them for at a full price B&M didnt make me feel very welcome. 

And the respone I got when i mentioned I wasnt sure if I felt like a smoke (just eat way to much at HH a GOGO, and didnt mean i wasnt going to buy a stick or two) from the humidor staff was more than enough to leave. So I let him wait on the d-bag in the ed hardy shirt, and went back to the pits.

So I was a little let down as well, espeically since I was in the market for a special occasion smoke (in Vegas for my birthday), I guess my local will get the business and Ill probably buy more than 1-2.

TRM in SA


----------



## 68 Lotus

trm said:


> Stopped by on Friday, very slow only one customer smoking. I've actually walked right by the place many times and never noticed it, thats how impressive the location is. I'm a Fuente fan, and get that you go there for the "limited availability" smokes, but at approximately 3-4x the price what I can get them for at a full price B&M didnt make me feel very welcome.
> 
> And the respone I got when i mentioned I wasnt sure if I felt like a smoke (just eat way to much at HH a GOGO, and didnt mean i wasnt going to buy a stick or two) from the humidor staff was more than enough to leave. So I let him wait on the d-bag in the ed hardy shirt, and went back to the pits.
> 
> So I was a little let down as well, espeically since I was in the market for a special occasion smoke (in Vegas for my birthday), I guess my local will get the business and Ill probably buy more than 1-2.
> 
> TRM in SA


If your still in Vegas let me know and I'll recommend a couple of B&M's I've found! :lol::thumb:


----------



## Hannibal

Seeing that I only live about two hours away I was thinking of planning a road trip. Now I might just go to some of the local B&M's to see what they have. Anything beats the taxes here in Cali....


----------



## BuschWolff

I like Casa Fuente, I'll be stopping by there next probably a couple times since I'll be out in Vegas for a week.

Great pic!


----------



## quincy627

tiger187126 said:


> i find the lack of strippers a let down.


No strippers .....i'm out.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

I go to Vegas twice a year and always spend an evening at Casa Fuente....Love that place and do not know what happened but the servers are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FinalBoss

68 Lotus said:


> If your still in Vegas let me know and I'll recommend a couple of B&M's I've found! :lol::thumb:


Hi! I'll be in Vegas next month and could use a few "insider" suggestions for B&Ms. I was planning on just using Yelp, but would appreciate a fellow puffers opinion.


----------



## Oldmso54

I'm heading to Vegas over Labor Day weekend and while wife is not into my cigar smoking at all I was hoping to lure her into there thinking it would be very upscale (being in Cesars Palace) and a very friendly, inviting place. Now you guys have me second guessing. That and I'm a tried and true AF fan so I have high expectations for the casa fuente (but I'm not hearing rave reviews).

This would be a high risk manuever with the wife so I want a high reward to accompany the risk. If it were just me and the guys I'd take a chance in a heartbeat but since this would be kind of one shot deal/opportunity - I sure wish there were more positive comments.

I'll keep checking back to see what others have to say.


----------



## BDog

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm heading to Vegas over Labor Day weekend and while wife is not into my cigar smoking at all I was hoping to lure her into there thinking it would be very upscale (being in Cesars Palace) and a very friendly, inviting place. Now you guys have me second guessing. That and I'm a tried and true AF fan so I have high expectations for the casa fuente (but I'm not hearing rave reviews).
> 
> This would be a high risk manuever with the wife so I want a high reward to accompany the risk. If it were just me and the guys I'd take a chance in a heartbeat but since this would be kind of one shot deal/opportunity - I sure wish there were more positive comments.
> 
> I'll keep checking back to see what others have to say.


There is also a dueling piano bar that is right near Casa Fuente and they are VERY cigar friendly there. On my last outing to Vegas (Nov 2010) I smoked a couple of great sticks there while hooting and hollering for the piano players! Its a blast if there is a crowd! I am sure the wifey would enjoy that - right?


----------



## Oldmso54

BDog said:


> There is also a dueling piano bar that is right near Casa Fuente and they are VERY cigar friendly there. On my last outing to Vegas (Nov 2010) I smoked a couple of great sticks there while hooting and hollering for the piano players! Its a blast if there is a crowd! I am sure the wifey would enjoy that - right?


Yeah that would definitely suit her more than a straight cigar crowd!!


----------



## raylol16

Interesting that you had bad service. I was there LDW this year and it was PACKED. However the wait for a table was only 10 minutes. ALL the waitresses there were gorgeous and I mean every damn one of them. I guess I will have to do a double check when I go again lol.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

Seth, you must have been there on a week day! I live in Vegas and go to Casa Fuente rather frequently and I've never had a bad experience... And as for ugly waitresses... There was one gal named Retina that used to work there and man, she would make a straight woman want to change sides! And the thin white skirts they where are no match for the in-floor spotlights that light up the facade of the shop  At times I almost thought she was standing over it on purpose 

As for the Casa Fuente cigars, I agree, not the best.... I think some of the best smokes they have are the Ashton VSGs... I do like Opus X, but they're just too pricey for them to be really enjoyable. And I'll agree with everyone else... Their Mojitos are top notch... the only place I've had a better mojito was in Cabo... (and I'm thoroughly convinced it was the setting that pushed it over the top)

One complaint I do have about Casa Fuente is the lack of a view, although it is entertaining to watch the college girls come out of the Playboy store.... (The occasional NASCAR fan sometimes ruins it though)

If anyone is visiting Vegas there's two places you need to go, Casa Fuente at The Forum Shops, and Pheasant Cigars on Sahara just west of the 15... Usually Pheasant is rather empty, but they have a humidor that will knock your socks off.


----------



## TrmptPlyr

The Frey brothers have some great shops around town as well... I'm not much for the stores in the casinos, but they have one over by the strip clubs on Western that's a must visit as well... (used to be on the other side of the 15 just south of Palace Station)

CigarBox Store


----------



## flyinillini75

Heading to Vegas in May. Have had a couple friends go to Casa Fuente and they have had mixed reviews. One was a great experience and the other so so, so I will see which way I lean.


----------



## tpharkman

It never hurts to spend an evening at Casa Fuente while in Vegas. It is great for a visit but with the ability to smoke throughout the casinos it isn't necessary to spend all your smoking time there.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I'm heading out there in April for a conference, so I'll definitely make a stop at Casa Fuente. Any other decent cigar shops/lounges in the area of the LVCC and the Strip?


----------



## Fuelie95

I usually stop in at Casa Fuente to see if there are any cigars I need, to round my humidor...

Otherwise, I usually bring my own cigars, get at table alongside the piano at the Petrossian Bar (Bellagio Lobby), order a Laugavulin and people watch...

Picked these up at Casa Fuente over Superbowl Weekend...


----------



## anz0002

Great


----------



## TheTomcat

Love the place! I'm there every couple of months but just found it about a year ago. The staff is friendly enough. Waitresses change constantly. It is slightly odd to be sitting in a mall (even a slightly more upscale one) smoking a cigar but since I can't have a drink and a smoke anywhere convenient at home I make the best of it.


----------



## vidast

68 Lotus said:


> If your still in Vegas let me know and I'll recommend a couple of B&M's I've found! :lol::thumb:


Im going to Vegas on the 20th and I would like a couple recommendations.


----------



## blama215

Just got back from Vegas last week, I vent there twice. The Mojito's are #1, the waitresses are nice, expect to pay Las Vegas prices though. I smoke and buy Fuente's regulary and they do mark them up quit a bit. That being said I go to Vegas about 6 times a year, and always try to stop there.


----------



## Loki21

Looking forward to getting a chance to go here.


----------

